# Universelle Spinnrute gesucht



## Panscher (21. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Als zukünftiger Angel Neuling bin ich auf der suche nach einer Spinnrute die ich recht universell einsetzen kann. Ich möchte damit bei uns am Kanal und am See auf Hecht, Zander und Barsche fischen. Die rute sollte mit Gummifischen, Wobblern und Spinnern funktionieren. Preislich habe ich mir so bis etwa 100 euro vorgestellt.

Als Rolle würde ich mir sie Black Arc von Spro zulegen. Welche grösse würdet ihr mir da empfehlen? 

Wahrscheinlich gibts hier häufig ähnliche fragen aber grad als einsteiger finde ich mich kaum zurecht. 

Freu mich auf eire hilfe! 

Panscher


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (21. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ich fische eine Savage Gear Bushwhacker 15-40g und 258cm mit einer Blue Arc Größe 9400.

Eine Rute, die Ideal für alle o.g. Zwecke ist, gibt es nicht. 

Die Savage Gear deckt mittlere Wurfgewichte ab und ist straff genug für Gummi.

Bei Barschen habe ich mit Geflechtschnur viele Aussteiger, da die Rute doch eine Nummer zu groß und hart ist, aber mit Monoschnur gehts.

Auch ist bei Hechten ab einer bestimmten Ködergröße einfach Schluss, weil der Anschlag nicht durchkommt, wenn die Hechte den Köder wie einen Schraubstock zwischen die Kiefer pressen. Aber das liegt nicht an der Rute, sondern am Wurfgewicht bzw. deinem Gewünschten Einsatzspektrum.


----------



## skydiver2007 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hallo,
für deine Frage gibt es so viele offene Punkte, wo wird geangelt (See,Fluss), mit was für Köder (Gummi, Hardbaits)....
Gerade als Einsteiger sollte man sich Zeit nehmen und die "Suche Funktion" verwenden. Da wirst du einiges finden. Kann nur aus Erfahrung sprechen.
Was auch sehr wichtig ist, einfach mal in ein Angelgeschäft gehen und sich beraten lassen. So hast du mal was in der Hand gehabt und somit deinen ersten Eindruck. Danach kannst du dann die Frage stellen, "hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Rute "XY"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Diese eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirds nicht geben für "engagierte" Angler.

Zu unterschiedlich die Anforderungen bei den verschiedenen genannten Ködern/Fischarten.

Allerdings ist es mit vielen heute angebotenen Ruten grundsätzlich möglich, das alles mit einer Rute zu betreiben - nur eben NICHT (ansatzweise) optimal - die von Ronny vorgeschlagene Bushwacker ist dabei sicher ein Beispiel.

ABER:
Mit der Zeit wirst Du feststellen, dass es für bestimmte Köder, Köderführungen und Angelsituation am Gewässer immer eine noch bessre Rute geben wird.

Dein Angelkeller wird sich immer mehr füllen, glaub mir ;-))


----------



## Kouta (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Er schrieb doch im kanal und see. 

Wenn du 100 euro für eine rute ausgeben möchtest,  dann nehm lieber zwei 50 euro ruten. Eine für Hecht/ Zander der mittleren wg klasse z.b eine vendetta odr cherrywood und eine für barsch.

da hast du definitiv mehr freude dran, als eine rute für 100 die alles abdecken soll.

Grüße


----------



## Schugga (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ich kann für die Bushwhacker auch unterschreiben


----------



## Andal (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

http://www.kl-angelsport.de/raubfisch-shop/spinnruten/ahf-leitner-dyna-cast-spinster-hd.html

Liegt zwar etwas über dem Limit, hat aber eine entsprechende Wertigkeit und kann man mit Fug und Recht als maximal breitbandige Spinnrute bezeichnen!


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Greys Prowla Platinum 2,74 und 20-50 Gramm WG. Definitiv die beste "Allroundspinne", die ich kenne und selbst fische.


----------



## Kouta (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

@ Andal

kann dir da voll zustimmen,  aber gefühlt hat die leitner bei 30-50g ihre beste Performance je nach köderdruck.

Wie Thomas schon schrieb, man kann kaum eine rute finden , die barsch ( weiches maul, daher mehr Federung nötig) und hecht/ Zander ( hartes maul, anschlag muss durchkommen) perfekt abdecken kann. Kann passieren, dass du bei nen kapitalen barsch oder auch kleine, einfach den haken dur h das maul ziehst/ schlägst. 

Daher denke ich ganz stark das hier zwei ruten bei 100 euro ausgabemöglichkeit mehr einn macht.

Hecht/ Zander für eher stillere gewässer : 

Abu Garcia Vendetta i  2.7m mit ejnem wg von 15-40 ( könnte man auch noch barsch mit abdecken, anschlag bei größeren Ködern auf hecht vllt schwer. Kleie und scharfe haken verwenden max 6-8 er drilling )  
Oder wg von 40-80  reine hecht und zander rute dann für gummis, große wobbler und größere spinner mit gut druck.

beideca. 50 Euro. 

Barsch wäre dann z.b.

Eine WFTJDM Pro 185cm mit wg von 3-9
Sehr weiche rute mit ner 1500er oder 2000 gut ausbalanciert, dennoch verwunderlich kurz vor max aktion noch reserven.
Die Rute federt gut ab und so kommt es gerade am anfang weniger zu Verlusten beim Barsch. Wurfweite mit ner 1500er exage ca. 30m je nach köder.  Ich wurf damit ca. 7cm gummis kit max 5g kopf sowie 2 er spinner und kleine popper.
kostenpunkt ca. 50 Euro

Rlle für jene z.b.ne exage oder catana. Catana günstig,  aber dennoch ausreichend und gut.

grüße


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ich weiß nicht so recht, ob der TE tatsächlich jeweils auf Zielfische angeln will. Er ist ja Neuling, ich interpretiere das mal so, dass er erstmal probieren und sich von Barsch bis Zander alle Optionen aufrechterhalten will. Und für so ein Vorhaben braucht es NICHT gleich spezifische Ruten. Und tatsächlich macht es auch Laune, nur mit einer einzigen Angel zu wandern und sich nach Bedarf verschiedenen Situationen anpassen zu können. 
Klar, wenn ich nachts extra an den See fahre, um noch auf Zander zu jiggen, nehme ich meine Aspius mit und sonst nichts. Wenn ich aber frei von jeglicher Zielfischvorgabe einfach mal ne Runde spinnfischen will, brauche ich ne Rute, die das alles gut abdecken kann. Ich kann natürlich auch einen Rutenkoffer mit 3 oder 4 verschiedenen Stecken mitnehmen, aber das artet dann schon manchmal aus und führt auch dazu, dass der betreffende Angler mehr am Ummontieren resp. Ein- und Auspacken ist als am Angeln.
Für einen Neuling würde ich ganz klar sagen: Mut zur Allroundspinne! Und wenn die dann qulitativ auch passabel sein sollte, fischt man mit der dann auch noch, wenn die Spezialisierung schließlich eingetreten ist, während die 50 Eurostecken dazu tendieren, irgendwann ungenutzt im Keller zu vergammeln. Auch schade um das Geld.


----------



## Damyl (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Mal ganz ehrlich Jungs......
wer von euch hatte als Anfänger für jede Angelart, und für den richtigen Fisch, das richtige Equipment ?

Ich finde Anfänger werden heutzutage total verunsichert, mit diesen "Idealvorstellungen" vieler erfahrener Angler.

Wer von euch hätte damals mit einer 50Gr Spinnrute gemerkt, das sie nicht ideal für alles ist ?


----------



## Andal (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Meine erste war ein Vollglasstock mit Drahtringen. Eine für alles, weil nur die eine hatte. Oh Wunder, ich fing Fische damit!


----------



## Panscher (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey, 

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten.

tatsächlich ist es so wie kohlmeise es geschrieben hat... das Vorhaben ist einfach nur am Kanal/See mit einer Rute und einer Köderbox gefüllt mit Gummifischen, Wobblern und Spinnern zu wandern um die Stellen zu finden wo fischmässig etwas los ist. Wenn der Gummifischen keinen Erfolg bringt probiere ich halt ob nen barsch an dieser Stelle Lust auf meinen Spinner hat bevor es weiter geht.

Die Rute sollte so flexibel wie möglich sein damit ich ein Gefühl dafür bekommen kann wie welcher Köder läuft und was man damit anstellen kann.

Danke und Gruß
Panscher


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Der Tip von Andal mit der Leitner hat mit Sicherheit Hand und Fuss, ansonsten wie gesagt die Prowla Platinum 20-50 Gramm. In der Bucht mit Sicherheit gut gebraucht für unter 100 Euronen zu erstehen, ein feines Stöckchen.


----------



## Rapid.BQS (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hallo, ich habe nach 3 Stunden im Rutenwald bei Angelmüller in Berlin (wer schon mal dort war weiß was ich meine) mir eine Sänger Global FTA Spin Pro-T 2,40m angeschafft und muss ganz ehrlich sagen diese Rute ist in Sachen Preis Leistung unschlagbar! Für ca. 30€ ist das ein absolutes Spitzenmodell und kann locker mit teuren Ruten mit halten, finde ich. Ich bin so sehr zufrieden mit dieser Rute das ich sie hier wirklich jedem weiter empfehlen kann! Wozu teueres Gerät kaufen wenn diese Rute alles bietet was das Herz begehrt? Probiert sie mal aus... Ihr werdet überrascht sein!!!


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ich würde mir für den Anfang keine Rute über 100 Euro holen. Es gibt genug tolle Ruten für um die 70 Euro. 

Erfahrungsgemäß wächst der Rutenwald schnell an und nach 2-3 Jahren mit der Erstrute hat man schon deutlich klarere Zielvorstellungen, von dem was man als nächsten haben möchte und ggf. auch mehr Geld investieren will.


----------



## Kouta (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Wenn nur eine rute dann würde ich die mittlerw vendett nehmen, oder die leitner.
da tendiere ich eher zur leitner.


----------



## Mücke1978 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ja es ist viel passier auf dem Rutenmarkt. Angesichts deiner Situation machst du dir zu viel Gedanken. Eine mittlere Rute von ca 30-60g in 2,70 mit mittlerer Aktion reicht völlig aus. Lass dich vom Fachpersonal beraten und nimm dir noch jemanden mit der Ahnung hat. Achte darauf das deine großen Köder fürs Hechtangeln nicht zu groß und nicht mit Haken ausgestattet sind die extrem zu dick sind. Wie die Kollegen schon meinten der Anschlag muss durchkommen. Du kannst also mit einer Rute Hecht,Zander und Barsch abdecken wenn du die Köder in Größe , Gewicht und Hackengröße der Rute anpasst. 
Z.B. Rute 30-60g wg und ein Jerk mit 100g oder 22cm Gummis mit 10/0 hacken gehen meist nicht.  Oder kleine Gummi 3,5cm mit 3gKopf sind ungeeignet. Das macht keinen Sinn
.  Das bessere wäre wirklich du gehst mit einem von den guten erfahrenen Anglern zusammen angeln und lässt dir das alles genau erklären. Eigentlich ist Zusammenspiel jeder einzelnen Komponente (Rute,Bremse,welche Schnur bei welcher Rute bei welchen Wetter, Durchmesser Schnur ,Durchmesser Hacken ...ach das hängt alles miteinander zusammen und ich schweife schon wieder total vom Thema ab...verdammt sorry.
Das beste ist, schnappe dir einen guten Angler und gehe mit ihm mit.


----------



## Tobi92 (22. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Mit einer Rute die beschriebenen Zielfische abzudecken, erfordert natürlich mehr Können.

Is zwar grad als Anfänger schwierig und man wird mehr Verluste erleiden, aber man kriegt dadurch ein Gefühl dafür schnell und flexibel zu reagieren.


----------



## Rapid.BQS (23. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Kauf dir die Sänger für 30€ und du wirst es nicht bereuen!!! Außerdem ist das ja kein Geld für ne Rute wozu so viel Geld ausgeben wenn diese besser und vielseitig einsetzbarer als fast alle teuren übertrifft!!! Da kann so manch teuere shimano usw. einpacken und wesentlich weniger! Wurfgewicht ist übrigens 15-45gr. aus Kohlefaser!!! Ob kapitaler Zander oder kleiner barsch schei... egal macht alles Spaß damit...


----------



## Fxshckxr (30. November 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

http://www.amazon.de/Jenzi-Spinnrute-Rute-Tycoon-Spin/dp/B0080W564U 

Bin voll zufrieden.


----------



## Panscher (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

danke für eure zahlreichen antworten.

So, wie es aussieht habe ich mich für die Bushwhacker entschieden. Sie gefällt, passt in den Preisrahmen und man liest von ihr viel viel gutes.

Jetzt frage ich mich noch welches Wurfgewicht ich wählen soll. Die länge von 243 cm steht, aber bin mir halt noch unsicher ob ich die rute mit 15-40 g oder 20-60 g wählen soll.

Zu welcher würdet ihr greifen?


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Wenn du mehr Spinner und Wobbler nimmst oder die Bleiköpfe selten ü12 gr sind, dann die 20-40gr. Hechte sind damit kein problem.

Solltest du Fließgewässer haben und gegen die Strömung ziehen musst, dann die 60er.


----------



## Panscher (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey,

also Einsatzgebiet sind nen See und der Kanal. Wirklich starke Strömung haben wir da jetzt nun nicht.

Ich will in erster Linie mit Spinnern und Wobblern fischen, möchte aber auch das Fischen mit Gummifischen erlernen. Habe da bereits ein paar 12,5 cm Gummis die ohne Jig etwa 13 Gramm wiegen. Mit Jig sollte es also voll ins Spektrum passen.

Kann man einen 25 g Wobbler mit einer 15-40 g Rute eigentlich weiter werfen als mit einer 20-60 g Rute?


----------



## Andal (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Viel wichtiger ist, welchen Wobbler, Spinner, oder alle anderen Köder, die Druck aufbauen, so eine Spinnrute führen kann. Wenn das Gewicht, Wurfgewicht zusammenpassen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Rute beim einholen mit dem Köder klarkommt!


----------



## Panscher (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey andal,

Da magst du wohl Recht haben. Aber woher soll ich als einsteiger sowas wissen? Da geht's dann auch wieder darum die Erfahrungen zu sammeln. Ich werd mir einfach die 15-40g version besorgen ( schwerere Köder oder welche die an den oberen Bereich des wurfgewichtes kommen habe ich eh noch keine) und dann damit Fischen fischen fischen...anders wird das ja eh nichts ein Gefühl dafür zu bekommen welcher Köder wie läuft und welche sich mit meiner Rute gescheit Fischen lassen.

Gruß 
Panscher


----------



## Andal (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Das passt schon so, wie du dir das überlegt hast. Und bei einer Spinnrute bleibt es ja auch nicht, die werden irgendwie von alleine immer mehr. |wavey:


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Ich kenne die Gewässer in deiner Umgebung. Mit der 40er würde ich auch zufrieden sein. Die Bushi verträgt genug und 25 gr sind machbar. (Eine Speedmaster 50gr hat da weniger kraft) Ob 3 m mehr oder weniger Wurfweite spielt hier keine Rolle. 

Wenn du dann deine Angelart sich verändert, solltest du noch einmal Fragen.

Wenn du im Bereich Wobbler 40gr und mehr heißen die Dinger gerne mal Jerk/Hardbaits. Da gibt es bessere Ruten. Ebenso bei großen Gummifischen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (3. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Die -60 Gramm Rute ist schon ein Gerät. Gerade beim Wort "universell" würde ich auf jeden Fall zu der leichteren raten.


----------



## Panscher (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey,

So ich will mich nochmal für die ganzen tipps bedanken. 

Ich hab mir grad eben die bushwhacker in 2,43 m mit einem wurfgewicht von 15-40 g bestellt. Dazu die Red Arc in der Größe 10300 auf die 150 Meter power pro super 8 slick in 0,15 mm gespult werden. Die Schnur würd sicherlich auch noch filigraner gehen aber da ich absoluter einsteiger bin dachte ich mir das es ganz gut sei bei Hängern im Wasser oder im Baum :q noch ein paar Reserven zu haben.

Kannst kaum erwarten bis das Paket endlich ankommt

Panscher


----------



## RayZero (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

die Schnur ist auf jeden Fall Klasse |supergri #h


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Gratuliere, passt alles, SCHÖN, ich würden mich freuen, wenn du nach dem ersten Angeln erzählst ob du Freude daran hast.


----------



## Jose (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> ... ich würden mich freuen, wenn du nach dem ersten Angeln erzählst ob du Freude daran hast.



echt nickelig :m

FISCH dran wäre was #6


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Als wärs das erste mal.....
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIt5TGZMVLI


----------



## Peter21 (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hab mir ne Sänger Pro-T Black in der 2,4m Variante bestellt. Die schenke ich meinem Sohn (10) zu Weihnachten. Bin mal gespannt, ob die Rheintauglich ist.


----------



## Panscher (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey,

heute kam meine Lieferung an! Die Bushwhacker macht mir einen ganz gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, freue mich schon damit ans Wasser zu kommen.

Aber eine frage habe ich dennoch zur Rute: Ist es richtig das der erste ring am oberen teil verdammt klein ist? Es gibt ja den einen grossen an dem Teil wo man die Rolle befestigt und dann erst wieder nen ring am anderen Teil der Rute... sieht irgendwie komisch aus! 

hab das Foto mal angehängt, hoffe man erkennt was ich meine

Panscher


----------



## Angler9999 (8. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Sieht komisch aus iss aber so.

Ja das ist so in Ordnung.
Viel Spaß ...


----------



## Panscher (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Hey,

Ichbin ja nun fleißig am Rumprobieren mit der Rute (bushwhacker in 2,43 mit 15-40 g wg)

Gummifischen im Kanal merke ich auch richtig schön wenn sie über den Boden "hüpfen". Fische blieben leider aus bisher aber gut.

Will natürlich möglichst viel probieren und frage mich ob die rute auch dropshot geeignet ist oder ob man dafür wieder etwas ganz anderes braucht? 
Würd mit dropshot auch vom Ufer und eben an hohen  spundwänden mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Na ja, du bist ja Einsteiger. Knüpf einfach mal ne DS-Montage dran und schau, ob dir das Spaß macht. 
(Zumindest vom Ufer aus kenne ich nichts langweiligeres...:m)


----------



## angler1996 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*



Panscher schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> heute kam meine Lieferung an! Die Bushwhacker macht mir einen ganz gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, freue mich schon damit ans Wasser zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
 Da ich deine Rute nicht kenne, aber das was man da erahnen kann ist ne Immitation eines Fuji Konzepts:q


----------



## Panscher (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Danke buds ben, stimmt wahrscheinlich nicht so viel überlegen sondern einfach ausprobieren...

Angler1996 schön das du mir geantwortet hast... Allerdings kann ich nicht wirklich etwas damit anfangen.:m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Universelle Spinnrute gesucht*

Muss man sich schläuen, was da auf sich hat mit Fuji 
da z.B. http://anglersresource.net/TheoryoftheNewGuideConcept(NGC).aspx

Böse Lästerer behaupten, das haben das nur erfunden um mehr (viele kleine teure) Ringe zu verkaufen. 

Das wichtigste für einen Spinangler und auch einen angehenden Spinangler ist herauszufinden, welche Rutenbiegeaktion man mag und welche nicht. 
Je nachdem fällt langfristig die Wahl und das vorhandene Equipment aus, was nicht wirklich konveniert / harmoniert wird letztlich auch nicht gefischt, wieder veräußert oder liegt tot rum oder frustet einen beim anschauen. Man spart viel Geld, wenn man nicht dauernd was neues kauft und dabei immer noch unzufrieden bleibt.
Nützt zwar schon dem Handel, schadet aber dem Geldbeutel und evtl. sogar arg der finanziellen Lebensbeziehung.

Da gibt die Sache mit den A, B, C, D Biegekurven, auch schon oft im Forum dargelegt, oder zu suchen. Wer da seine Lieblingsaktion gefunden hat, ist erstens glücklicher beim Angeln und kann zweitens viel gezielter suchen und shoppen.


----------

